
Tesla's Cybertruck Aerodynamics Do Flow Smoothly, as per a CFD Analysis - ryzvonusef
https://interestingengineering.com/teslas-cybertruck-aerodynamics-do-flow-smoothly-as-per-a-cfd-analysis
======
ryzvonusef
> So, as one does, an aerospace engineer decided to check for himself and ran
> the Cybertruck through a CFD simulation (computational fluid dynamics — a
> computer version of a wind tunnel). Here's what he found out.

> One note to point out is that Martin decided not to share a coefficient of
> drag number as his assumptions of the wheels and fenders could have affected
> his results.

> Regardless, Martin's results are impressive and have sparked an ongoing
> debate on Reddit. You can also view his images and comments via Martin's
> Instagram page.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Infographics/comments/e2095o/cfd_an...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Infographics/comments/e2095o/cfd_analysis_of_teslas_cybertruck/)

[https://www.instagram.com/p/B5ODYyBBUgh/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B5ODYyBBUgh/)

~~~
ryzvonusef
Elon's comment:

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1200976907417702400](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1200976907417702400)

> With extreme effort, Cybertruck might hit a 0.30 drag coefficient, which
> would be insane for a truck. Requires tweaking many small details.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1201020290853044224](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1201020290853044224)

> Laminar air flow due to a completely smooth bottom is underappreciated

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1201027408221966337](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1201027408221966337)

> Overall shape is good for low drag coefficient. Matters a lot exactly how
> you trip airflow at edges & guide air around wheels, like an invisible
> sculpture.

